# How Concerned Should I be about Moving from Mild Roach Infestation?



## BuggedOut (Aug 2, 2012)

*Update on situation*

So I talked to our current landlord today, and they said they had discovered one of the neighbours had a bad infestation and they think that is ground zero. They sprayed a few days ago so that could explain why I saw the one scurrying around our door. They offered to spray our place before we moved, but I'm wondering if that is overkill. It would be a lot of work and we have a cat. I'm considering if putting combat bait traps in the moving boxes might be enough?

I could really use some input if anyone has any---I'm just not sure how to proceed.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

BuggedOut said:


> We see a sickly cockroach about once a month, although I did just kill a healthy looking one outside our front door which was butting it's head against the door sweep we installed.


It's when they send a scout to ring the doorbell so the others can zip in when you answer the door you REALLY need to start worrying... :laughing:

I wouldn't be TOO concerned if you do not now have a full blown infestation. There's always the possibility they can follow you, of course, but gel baits can take care of them pretty quickly. I wish you well in your move.

DM


----------



## BuggedOut (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks, Danger Mouse, that makes me feel a lot better. We have decided to just pack bait traps in every box and spread them around our new place until they expire, and not get sprayed in this apartment. We are moving to a single family detached dwelling from a multiple unit apartment building, so we figure if anything follows us at least we will probably be able to get it under control rather than constantly having to keep the tide of pests at bay, which is the situation we have in this building (what kind of person doesn't report roaches until it's a full blown infestation? And what ELSE are they not reporting?)

I know no one can tell us for sure, but having a bit of feedback on this support forum eases the mind somewhat.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan, glad I could help.



DM


----------

